# Pt92 & Pt1911



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

My PT92 9mm & PT1911 .45 ACP


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice choices my friend:numbchuck:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

But it was 2 years ago!!! tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kev74 said:


> But it was 2 years ago!!! tumbleweed


SO!..I want pics dag nabit!!!!!..Dang whippersnappers with all their dang tek-know-logy can text message some guy in china and have no gun pics. Flibbelty floo!!!!


----------

